# Lots and Lots of Free Patterns



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Found a lot of free patterns on this site.

http://us.schachenmayr.com/home


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Please STOP doing this. U R an enabler. I am a Patternaholic. U must not give me even more opportunities to collect even more patterns. I AM NOT GOING TO VIEW THE SITE YOU HAVE GIVEN!
Well, maybe just a little peek------


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Great site. Thanks!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

omg - and I promised myself no more yarn this year; well I can at least download patterns, can't I?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Please STOP doing this. U R an enabler. I am a Patternaholic. U must not give me even more opportunities to collect even more patterns. I AM NOT GOING TO VIEW THE SITE YOU HAVE GIVEN!
> Well, maybe just a little peek------


Sorry couldn't help it. I too need an intervention on collecting patterns.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL.....agree with Dsynr; I have more patterns stored than I will do in my lifetime, but I do so love to look......and download.....and download.....and....


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

great site, thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful eye candy!


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

hey, they're free! feel like you are getting away with something and go ahead and download! so what if you need a handful of 32gb chips to store them all on. they're FREE!!!!!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Please STOP doing this. U R an enabler. I am a Patternaholic. U must not give me even more opportunities to collect even more patterns. I AM NOT GOING TO VIEW THE SITE YOU HAVE GIVEN!
> Well, maybe just a little peek------


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

<Sigh!> I'm going to need another (larger) hard drive soon to hold all the patterns I download.

This does look like a treasure trove though. Another place to spend hours looking at patterns I'll probably never knit, but there's always a chance there will be one that will be just right, so who can resist?


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Afoster.....thank you so much. Soooooo many lovely sock patterns found on searching for "free sock patterns". I feel like a kid in a candy store !


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

What a great link. Thanks for feeding our addictions!


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Great link. Sigh! Another night spent gawking instead of knitting. Must stop...must stop... must..


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

We should call this site Patterns Anonymous - we are all addicted and that is what has happened in this electronic age, BUT I LOVE IT!!!!!!! Thanks for adding to my addiction. I could sit her 24 hrs a day 7 days a week and still not see all my patterns I have bookmarked.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! Some addictions are just too much fun! ;-)


----------



## SadieG57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for posting this. Such a fun browsing site.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Jawohl! It’s all in German! If you live in Europe it redirects to the German site, with no English option


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

In the upper right corner is a small globe. Click on it and choose English. Most patterns are in English, some in German only. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok thanks, they are lovely patterns


----------

